# Possibly getting new phone today...what would you get?



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Alright so I am just having tons of problems with my Thunderbolt and I have had enough. From text messages not sending for a day to not receiving text messages at all (even with Ghostly SMS) as well as not receiving any phone calls....this is really pissing me off and its time to move on from the TB.

Anyways, I would love to wait for the Galaxy S4 to come out, but do you guys think there are any phones out right now that are really worth getting (on Verizon) or should I wait a while?


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

The galaxy note 2 is probably your best option at the moment. The S3 is respectable too, but its successor is coming soon, so there's little point in picking one up now...


----------



## Nomad1600 (Jul 9, 2012)

Seems this question comes up a lot...perhaps this one?


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Nomad1600 said:


> Seems this question comes up a lot...perhaps this one?


I want the version with 50' of string, y'know, for long distance calls! LMAO. Indeed, "which phone should I get" is the most asinine thread topic that there is (besides maybe "post your benchmarks"), and yet with the release of every new major manufacturer VZW smartphone, a new thread like this seems to pop up in the thunderbolt section... even though numerous other similar threads already exist in the same section...


----------



## bukowski (Sep 2, 2011)

go off contract

and off the grid

with carrier pidgeons


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

bukowski said:


> go off contract
> 
> and off the grid
> 
> with carrier pidgeons


http://tools.ietf.org/rfc/rfc2549.txt


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

problem is I'm grandfathered into my unlimited seed plan on VZW...


----------



## santod (Nov 19, 2011)

I say GET THIS ONE!


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

hmm...I think I will wait till next year and decide. thanks


----------



## bukowski (Sep 2, 2011)

number5toad said:


> problem is I'm grandfathered into my unlimited seed plan on VZW...


unlimited seed

so you're spreading little number5toad's around all over the world, eh?


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

God I hope not.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

santod said:


> I say GET THIS ONE!


I'm digging the pomegranate... But shaving my face and making coffee with the same device is kind of a turn off lol

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

santod said:


> I say GET THIS ONE!


wtf...is that a joke...


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

CC268 said:


> wtf...is that a joke...


obviously


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

The top three out are the DNA, GS3, and Note 2. If you like touch wiz, get the DNA. 
I like the DNA better than the GS3, but if the non-removable battery is an issue for you than get the GS3. Note 2 is awesome, but its friggen big.

I haven't heard of any release date rumors on the GS4. Obviously, its going to be better than the GS3, but if you need a phone NOW, don't wait.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Art Vandelay said:


> The top three out are the DNA, GS3, and Note 2. If you like touch wiz, get the DNA.
> I like the DNA better than the GS3, but if the non-removable battery is an issue for you than get the GS3. Note 2 is awesome, but its friggen big.
> 
> I haven't heard of any release date rumors on the GS4. Obviously, its going to be better than the GS3, but if you need a phone NOW, don't wait.
> ...


Guess you meant if thou don't like touchwiz get a dna?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Yea I am going to try and just get by with the TB for now even though I am having consistent issues with it regardless of the ROM, etc...


----------



## godmom (Sep 24, 2011)

Go on craiglist get Galaxy Nexus for about 250.00

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> Guess you meant if thou don't like touchwiz get a dna?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah sorry. Sense=HTC / Touch wiz= Samsung

Figured since he uses the Thunderbolt he is used to Sense.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

godmom said:


> Go on craiglist get Galaxy Nexus for about 250.00
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Sounds nice, but I'd hate to go through the whole battery thing again. I spent enough on this Seidio 3200 mAh battery ...Verizon S3 on swappa isn't really much more if your gonna spend that much.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Battery is still an improvement on the stock Thunderbolt from owning both (tb and gnexus), but obviously newer phones have better battery life.


----------



## santod (Nov 19, 2011)

If storage is a concern, maybe you wanna wait for the Sony Experia Yuga.
It's expected to hit both AT&T and Big Red and comes with 128GB's internal storage.


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah I seen the note 2 tonight after getting a new sim card. That thing is freakin huge! Might be a little too big for me. It almost seems like I'd be carrying around my N7 lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## santod (Nov 19, 2011)

heath2805 said:


> Yeah I seen the note 2 tonight after getting a new sim card. That thing is freakin huge! Might be a little too big for me. It almost seems like I'd be carrying around my N7 lol
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


LOL

Like this?


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

santod said:


> LOL
> 
> Like this?


LMAO!! Yep like that!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

yarly said:


> Battery is still an improvement on the stock Thunderbolt from owning both (tb and gnexus), but obviously newer phones have better battery life.


Just out of curiosity yarly, which device do you have for daily use now, still on the gnex, or moved on?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I won't switch phones again until I leave verizon most likely. Not interested in a non nexus phone again really.


----------



## mattamous (Jan 29, 2012)

santod said:


> LOL
> 
> Like this?


Ahahahaha!! That was awesome!

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

santod said:


> LOL
> 
> Like this?


That's about what those idiots look likes when they try to take a pic with an iPad.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nomad1600 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> That's about what those idiots look likes when they try to take a pic with an iPad.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


LOL... You would be amazed how many people I see at my daughter's basketball games that use their iPads to videotape games.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Still having the same issues with my phone so I just unrooted in case I need to bring it in to Verizon. I can't bring myself to do an early upgrade or get something else until I know what is coming out in 2013.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

CC268 said:


> Still having the same issues with my phone so I just unrooted in case I need to bring it in to Verizon. I can't bring myself to do an early upgrade or get something else until I know what is coming out in 2013.


have you tried pulling your sim card out for like 10 seconds? My mom had issues kinda like yours and pulling the sim fixed her issues. Also might need a new sim card also.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> have you tried pulling your sim card out for like 10 seconds? My mom had issues kinda like yours and pulling the sim fixed her issues. Also might need a new sim card also.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Never thought of that...I will give that shot if it doesn't work I will go into Verizon to get a new one. Thanks!


----------



## Patrick A. (Oct 6, 2011)

Galaxy Nexus an the Slll are both great choices as I have both now since my T Bolt. Remember if your not a fan of touchwiz you can flash aosp on the Galaxy Slll. Also like the storage options on the Slll as I have the 32GB version with a 64GB external SD.

Sent from my Transformer Pad using RootzWiki


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Touchwiz on the Charge was horrid and the reason I chose the Bolt, but it is a vast improvement on the GS3. I have tries Stock Android, but I went back to Touchwiz and love it. Signal isn't really an issue for me, and the stock battery does what I need it to. So, if you are looking for an option off swappa or eBay, I'd suggest the S3.

* Verizon Galaxy S III *


----------



## jld (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm getting the HD Maxx. To me, battery life opens a lot more options for the phone - automation, live wall paper, etc etc. That's what really sold me over the GS3. I also like the design 100x fold more.


----------



## santod (Nov 19, 2011)

* HTC M7 rumored to replace One X in February with 4.7-inch, 468ppi screen and Sense 5 *

the M7 is said to improve upon HTC's current flagship Android phone, the One X, nearly across the board: with a 4.7-inch HD display at 468ppi (reportedly called a SoLux display), a 1.7GHz Snapdragon quad-core processor, 2GB of RAM, 32GB of storage, and LTE and HSDPA radios. The M7 will also reportedly carry an improved camera with a 13-megapixel sensor and an f/2.0 lens.

M7 should be headed to Verizon and Sprint, and that there's a possibility it could be the first smartphone since the HTC Touch Pro 2 to be offered on the four largest US carriers.


----------



## Nomad1600 (Jul 9, 2012)

santod said:


> * HTC M7 rumored to replace One X in February with 4.7-inch, 468ppi screen and Sense 5 *
> 
> the M7 is said to improve upon HTC's current flagship Android phone, the One X, nearly across the board: with a 4.7-inch HD display at 468ppi (reportedly called a SoLux display), a 1.7GHz Snapdragon quad-core processor, 2GB of RAM, 32GB of storage, and LTE and HSDPA radios. The M7 will also reportedly carry an improved camera with a 13-megapixel sensor and an f/2.0 lens.
> 
> M7 should be headed to Verizon and Sprint, and that there's a possibility it could be the first smartphone since the HTC Touch Pro 2 to be offered on the four largest US carriers.


Big screen, big processor, big camera... sounds great, but do they say anything about the battery, since I am guessing it will need a big battery to run all that big stuff.









OK, found a few articles... says 2300 mAh. Hopefully replaceable....


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I just dont know about buying HTC again...I wish theyd make another good Nexus phone...otherwise I may go with the GS4 when it is out, maybe HTC if I can trust them with updates


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

That's the problem no phone maker puts out timely updates. You talking about getting a gs4? Maybe look at Samsung track record of updating their stuff. You criticised HTC for the same thing Samsung will do to you in the end. I remember when Samsung couldn't make up their minds if the droid charge was even going to get gingerbread. If your looking for timely and well supported equipment even if its a few years old then you need to get a nexus device. As phone makers basically stops updating after a year at the most. When they Get a new phone all other phones takes a backseat. So if you get a gs4 I will expect a thread from you how Sammy doesn't support their phones. Maybe a template like this

I am so sick of _________ not supporting their phones and screwing the owners out of the latest update. Lol

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xl9000 (Nov 30, 2012)

well at least with samsung you know which phones are getting the updates. it simple just get a galaxy device. and even though moto backtracked on devices at least they have the $100 rebate thing. as for htc, nothing. and quick question why did the inspire get sense 3.0 but the thunderbolt didn't even though specs are identical


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hellboy said:


> That's the problem no phone maker puts out timely updates. You talking about getting a gs4? Maybe look at Samsung track record of updating their stuff. You criticised HTC for the same thing Samsung will do to you in the end. I remember when Samsung couldn't make up their minds if the droid charge was even going to get gingerbread. If your looking for timely and well supported equipment even if its a few years old then you need to get a nexus device. As phone makers basically stops updating after a year at the most. When they Get a new phone all other phones takes a backseat. So if you get a gs4 I will expect a thread from you how Sammy doesn't support their phones. Maybe a template like this
> 
> I am so sick of _________ not supporting their phones and screwing the owners out of the latest update. Lol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


I mean I have never bitched about them updating in the past...but yea I understand samsung may not be any better...but idk just after this whole thunderbolt thing...just makes me want to try something else


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

xl9000 said:


> well at least with samsung you know which phones are getting the updates. it simple just get a galaxy device. and even though moto backtracked on devices at least they have the $100 rebate thing. as for htc, nothing. and quick question why did the inspire get sense 3.0 but the thunderbolt didn't even though specs are identical


When the galaxy s2 had that GPS issue like most of Samsung phones did. They drug their feet to release a fix.

Maybe because Verizon didn't want sense 3.0 on the bolt. Carriers does have final say on a phone. After all the phones are made for them and not for you.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Well...not to bump an old topic but I decided to just buy a new Galaxy Nexus. I figure it will be a great phone to just have, especially for rooting and messing around with, I will probably pick up a GS4 when it comes out, or wait until something amazing comes out haha


----------



## rberry88 (Dec 16, 2011)

I just bought a mint condition galaxy s3 off swappa and it came yesterday. Can't believe how smoking fast it is, comparing to my bolt anyway. And I get to keep my unlimited data plan too so its a double win, IMHO.









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Awesome! I was looking at S3's but they were more money than I wanted to pay, I got the Nexus at a decent price for being absolutely new in box and never touched.


----------

